# עזרה- מזון לכלב אקאנה Acana



## allk1 (5/1/16)

עזרה- מזון לכלב אקאנה Acana 
שלום,
ביררתי רבות לגבי איזה מזון עדיף לקנות לכלבה שלי, ואחרי חיפוש מעמיק הגעתי למסקנה שאקאנה זהו מזון מעולה לכלבים, גם במחינת המחיר.
אבל שמתי לב שבארץ נורא קשה להשיג אותו.
מצאתי בכמה אתרים שק של 13 ק"ג שעולה 300 ומעלה. הבנתי שיש גם שק של 18 ק"ג אבל לא מצאתי בשום מקום.. האם הוא עדיין משווק בארץ?

מי שקונה אקאנה אשמח לקבל המלצות לחנויות. האם ניתן להשיג אותו גם במחיר זול יותר משמעותית? פחות מ300?

אשמח לשמוע חוות דעת על אקאנה? האם אתם מרוצים?


----------



## שירן ל11 (5/1/16)

אקאנה זאת חברה טובה, משווקת בארץ 
תחת המותג יש מספר סדרות (סינגלס, רג'יונלס וכו'), כשבכל סדרה יש מס' מתכונים שונים. 300 ל-13 קילו אקאנה זה מחיר טוב למתכונים הותיקים, אבל שקים מהסדרות ה''איכותיות'' (או חדשות) יותר עולים יותר, בערך 390 ל-13 קילו. אני התנסתי עם הפסיפיקה. התרשמתי מאד לטובה, האוכל טעים והמרכיבים טובים. עם זאת, חזרתי להאכיל את הכלב שלי ב-GO מסיבות שלא רלוונטיות לרוב הכלבים. 
אם אתה רוצה להשוות מחירים בין חנויות שונות, אני ממליצה לבדוק ב-ZAP

יום טוב


----------



## allk1 (5/1/16)

דרך זאפ מצאתי שיש שק של 18 קג.. אבל כשנכנסתי לאתר זה הראה לי 
משהו אחר... כנראה הם לא מעודכנים שם.
יכול להיות שכבר אין שקים של 18?


----------



## שירן ל11 (5/1/16)

ייתכן.. הייתי שואלת את שירות הלקוחות של היבואן 
במייל או בטלפון
http://acana.com/צרו-קשר/?lang=he

לרוב לחברות האלו יש שירות לקוחות זריז ויעיל. בהצלחה!


----------



## DAHUJI (5/1/16)

על איזה מתכון של אקאנה מדובר בכלל?... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
קודם כל - לקנות לחמוד שלך אקאנה זו בחירה *מעולה*. מזון איכותי ומצויין שמדורג תמיד בין 4 ל- 5 כוכבים, תלוי במתכון (מתוך 5). יצרן אמין, מוכר, רציני שמשתמש באמת במרכיבים טובים וטריים (איך אני יודע ולמה אני קובע ככה בכזו יומרה? אני פשוט מריח כל פעם מחדש את האוכל ונגנב מהריח העז).

"בארץ נורא קשה להשיג אותו" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... לא יודע איפה את גרה (איפה באמת?), אבל *במדינת גוש דן*, די קל להשיג אקאנה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מה גם שהחנויות פה עושות משלוחים כמעט לכל הארץ (כתלות בגודל ההזמנה גם בחינם), אז ממש לא בעיה להשיג את המזון המעולה הנ"ל.
המלצה לחנויות? - בהנחה שאנחנו מדברים על האקאנה לבוגרים, מתכון עוף ה"רגיל" - יש אותו בחיש חי (יהודה הלוי ת"א), בפט-פוינט (חשמונאים ת"א), בגג לחיות (זרחין רעננה), אתר החי של ישראל (שוקן ת"א)... ועוד ועוד ועוד. בכל החנויות האלו *קניתי באופן אישי*, ככה שאת רשימת החנויות הנ"ל עשיתי מהראש בלי ZAP. קונה בהן בצורה די קבועה את מה שאני צריך (וגם באינטרפט שמוכרים את ה- WYSONG המעולה). ממליץ לך לגשת גם ל- ZAP ולברר שם לגבי מחירים, אבל 269 ש"ח ל- 13 ק"ג זה הכי זול שמצאתי (בגג לחיות)...

*שקים של 18 ק"ג -* אין כאלו. זו טעות מפעם לפני כמה שנים אם אני לא טועה, כשהיצרן הנ"ל היה אורז את האוכל שלו בשקים של 18 ק"ג. היום עידן שקי ה- 18 ק"ג נגמר (לפחות בארץ, גם הכיתוב שלהם היה שונה) והשקים הם באיזור ה- 13-15 ק"ג.

*מחיר זול משמעותית? -* לא. לא תמצאי אקאנה בפחות מ- 270 ש"ח ל- 13 ק"ג. אם תמצאי, אשמח אם תכתבי כאן כמובן אחרי שביררת שהוא טרי, אמיתי ולא זיוף או אריזה מחדש או כל קומבינה אחרת. הוא גם לא אמור לעלות פחות מהמחיר הזה כי היבואן שלו (ביו-פט) לא ישחררו אותו לשוק במחיר של בונזו.

*חוות דעת -* האכלתי את החמוד שלי מגיל חודשיים כשקיבלתי אותו באקאנה גורים וג'וניור, הוא גדל יפה מאוד, הפרווה מבריקה תמיד, אין נשירה מוגזמת והיציאות מעולות. הוא החל את חייו וממשיך אותם כגור שמח ומרוצה, נמרץ ופעיל מאוד ועם אפס בעיות של עיכול וכל דבר אחר... אחרי שק של אקאנה החלטתי לשדרג לאוריג'ן גורים והמזון הזה עוד יותר טוב, עוד יותר מזין, עוד יותר מריח ובכלל אחד המצויינים שניתן להשיג (וגם נורא יקר בהתאם).

*הערה לא קשורה (אבל...):
ממליץ מאוד* להישמע לעצות המומחים ולא להאכיל בלעדית בסוג/מותג אחד בלבד אלא לערבב תמיד בין 2 סוגים כדי להוריד לסבירות הכי נמוכה שאפשר מחסור במרכיבים תזונתיים (וזה בלי להוסיף שמומלץ גם להאכיל אותו באוכל אמיתי לסוגיו - נקניקיות, פסטרמה, חזה עוף, ירקות, ביצים קשות, טונה, עצמות אמיתיות של בקר ובהמות וכו')... תחשבי על הכלב ועל הצרכים/דרישות שלו ועל המחשבה האבסורדית שסוג אחד של אוכל ממותג אחד ויצרן אחד יספק לו את כל מבוקשו.
אני כרגע מערבב לו אוריג'ין גורים עם WYSONG OPTIMAL.


----------



## allk1 (5/1/16)

מדובר באקאנה עוף.. מהסוג הקלאסי 
הכלבה שלי בת שנתיים (אגב, חגגה יומהולדת לפני שבועיים), היא בינונית, שוקלת סביבות 13 ק״ג... אני מחפשת מזון בשבילה שלא יהיה יותר מידי יקר וכמובן, לא מהזולים ביותר, כמו בונזו וסוגיו, כיוון שאני מקפידה להאכיל אותה גם במזון ביתי. אני מבשלת בשבילה כל שבוע עוף ללא תבלינים, שהוא רק בשבילה (פינוקים, פינוקים..). חשוב לי שהיא תאכל גם אוכל טרי ולא רק אוכל יבש וכנראה גם לא מעט מעובד. אם הייתי מאכילה אותה רק במזון לכלבים, אז ככל הנראה הייתי בוחרת באוריג׳ן. אבל כיוון שהיא מקבלת לא מעט ערכים תזונתיים גם מאוכל ביתי, אני חושבת שאפשר להסתפק במזון יבש עם פחות ערכים תזונתיים (כמובן בלי רכיבים מזיקים) ובכך להוזיל את העלויות.
&nbsp
תודה רבה על שמות החנויות. אני בהחלט אכנס ואשווה.
&nbsp
אגב, היום התקשרתי למספר חנויות ומסתבר שהאקאנה חסר במלאי. הציעו לי ללכת על Taste of the Wild. מהחיפושים שעשיתי הוא גם מקבל 5 כוכבים. זה שק של 13.6קג במחיר של 280 שקלים. חשבתי ללכת על המתכון ברווז. מה דעתך? האם הוא ברמה של אקאנה?


----------



## DAHUJI (5/1/16)

כל הכבוד על ההאכלה מעבר למזון היבש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני לא שמעתי שהאקאנה חסר במלאי, אבל ייתכן...
TOTW הוא אוכל מצויין, אבל אישית, אני ממש לא אוהב את כל מה שדייאמונד (Diamond Pet Foods) מייצרת, זו חברה עם המון recalls ביחס לאחרות. יש עליה המון תלונות מצרכנים אמריקאים.
ועדיין, TOTW הוא אוכל מצויין, רק שכל ה- grain free הזה זו סתם מילת באזזזז אחת גדולה וחרטה של מיתוג ושיווק (אם ממש בא לך להתעמק תבררי על ההבדל בין grain free ל- starch free).
בהכללה *גסה* בין יצרנים ומותגים - GO או NOW או INSTINCT או WYSONG טובים יותר במתכונים ה"רגילים" שלהם (עוף עם דגנים ובלי יותר מדי חרטות). צריך לראות רק מי היקר יותר מביניהם ועד כמה את מוכנה להשקיע. גם N&D של FARMINA מעולים, גם CANINE CAVIAR.
פשוט בחרי מתכון "רגיל" ותחלקי את מחיר השק בק"ג שבו, תקבלי מחיר לק"ג...

אם זה היה תלוי בי, לא קונה TOTW רק בגלל היצרן... אני באופן אישי בחרתי ללכת עם אקאנה, אוריג'ין לאחריו ואת שניהם לערבב תמיד עם WYSONG שאני מאוד מאוד מעריך.

*הערה:* לגבי העוף בלי תבלינים, אז שתדעי שכורכום מאוד בריא להם, בדיוק כמו לנו... הם בסה"כ יונקים ומערכות החיסון שלהם לא כאלו שונות משלנו. לא לפחות לפי מה שאני יודע (מזכרוני רק לגמלים יש תאי חיסון B מיוחדים משלהם בקבוצת היונקים). גם מעט כומון ואפילו מעט פלפל שחור טובים להם. תבלינים באופן כללי הם מאוד בריאים, רק לא להגזים איתם. כשאני מבשל לכלב שלי, אני שם די הרבה כורכום, מעט קמון ומעט פלפל שחור.
ביצה קשה - מעולה. טונה במים (כך שכל חומצון השומן הטובות, אומגה 3 ו- 6 נשארות בבשר הדג) - גם מעולה.

בהצלחה


----------



## allk1 (5/1/16)

תמיד טוב לשמוע ממישהו שניסה.. אשאר עם הבחירה באקאנה  
אני באמת לא מבינה את כל העניין הזה סביב האוכל יבש ללא דגנים ועם פירוט במרכיבים של אינספור ירקות. עד כמה בטטה כבר יכולה להיות בריא אחרי שעברה עיבוד תעשייתי? באמת הכל עניין של שיווק ובורות מצד הצרכן.
למה שאני פשוט לא אתן לה ירקות מבושלים מוחבאים בתוך עוף? נראה לי הרבה יותר מזין מאוכל יבש.
&nbsp
אשמח לדעת באילו מזונות ביתיים אתה מאכיל את הכלב שלך. האם מרקים גם בריא להם? מה לגבי מלח? האם יש מזונות שפחות בריאים להם?


----------



## DAHUJI (5/1/16)

תשובה לגבי מזונות ביתיים... 
ללא דגנים זו מילת באז שגורמת לצרכן לרצות וגם לשלם פרמיה בעבור מתכון שמוצהר בגינו שהוא כך... בסה"כ להוציא עוד כמה שקלים מהכיס של הצרכן לכיס של היצרן.
זו לא עורמה, אלא פעולת שיווק ופרסום קלאסית.
לא ירחק היום שבו על מזון יבש לכלבים יופיע *"ללא גלוטן"* וגם אותו אנשים ירכשו לכלבים שלהם בהמלצת המוכר המאוד מבין והמאוד מומחה בחנות.
דגנים (חיטה, דורה, שעורה, שיפון, אורז, שיבולת שועל, דוחן ותירס) לא גרועים יותר ממרכיבים אחרים שמכניסים לכופתאות במקומם כגון - סויה, טפיוקה, בטטה, תפו"א וכו' וכו'...
אם כבר הבעיה בגדול היא עמילנים. אפשר לקרוא על זה ב- Q&A המעולה שפה ובכל הלינקים בתשובות (וגם פה).
מוציא מן הכלל את קבוצת הקטניות שהיא קבוצה שנחשבת כמועילה (גם לבני אדם) בשל החלבונים שנחשבים למלאים ואיכותיים מן הצומח ובשל הסיבים התזונתיים.
מינרלים וויטמינים יש בכולם (בדגנים, בקטניות וגם באדמת חמרה ובגרגרי חול).

*אני מאכיל ב:* פחית טונה במים פעם ב- 10 ימים (כולל המים), ביצה קשה אחת פעם בשבוע, שאריות פסטרמה מהמעדנייה פה ושם, נקניקיות עוף/הודו פה ושם, תבשילי עצמות עם אורז מלא-גריסים-דוחן-קינואה וכו', מרקים סמיכים במיוחד עם קטניות (אפונה, עדשים חומות, עדשים אדומות וכו' - מערבב עם האוכל היבש), עצמות בקר (בעיקר ברכיים של פרות שהן מקור מעולה לגלוקוזאמין ורכיבי סחוס), גבינות דלות לקטוז (כמו קוטג'), בשר עוף ובשר בקר מידי פעם כשרוחי טובה עליי (אני בעצמי צורך מעט מאוד בשר ואין לי במקפיא), ירקות (מלפפון, עגבניה אדומה ובשלה מאוד, גמבה וכו'), פירות פה ושם (בננה, תפוח וכל מה שמותר).
מעט מאוד תבלינים, בעיקר כורכום, כומון ופלפל שחור.
מרחיק חיטה מהכלב (למרות שזה ממש לא עושה לו שום דבר), מרחיק עצמות עוף (חלולות ולכן שברים שלהן יכולות לגרום לנזק למעיים), לא בצל ושום, לא ענבים וכל מה שאסור לכלבים...
שכחתי משהו?...


----------



## allk1 (5/1/16)

אבוקדו 
איך אתה גורם לכלב שלך לאכול פירות וירקות? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



&nbsp
קוטג'? חשבתי שלכלבים מומלץ להימנע מחלב ומוצריו..כי לא כולם מצליחים לפרק מוצרים אלה וזה עלול לגרום לשלשולים/ הקאות


----------



## DAHUJI (6/1/16)

הוא עדיין גור, הרגלתי אותו מגיל מוקדם לירקות ופירות... 
לא כל הפירות, מכילים הרבה סוכר... בננה, תפוח, אפרסמון, אגס... כשאני מסיים לאכול אני שומר לו בצד כמה חתיכות (זכר האלפא אוכל קודם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
ירקות הוא אוהב מגיל קטן - גזר (מתקתק), מלפפון, גמבה (מתקתקה)... עגבניה בשלה ואדומה (להיזהר מאפילו קצת ירוקה או לא בשלה מספיק).
לפעמים אפשר לטבול את הירקות בשמן של טונה וזה עובד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




לגבי חלב - מכיל בעיקר קזאין (חלבון החלב) ודי הרבה לקטוז (סוכר החלב = פחמימה)... אני נותן לו גבינות *דלות לקטוז* (דלות פחמימות), בעיקר *קוטג'* *5%* (חצי קופסה בשבוע בערך, מכיל חיידקים פסיכורפילים שמשגשגים בקירור ולכן מנצלים את סוכר החלב וגם מעניקים לקוטג' את השמנוניות שלו) ו*יוגורט 3%* (מכיל חיידקים לקטובצילים שמעכלים גם הם את סוכר החלב ומעניקים ליוגורט את החמיצות שלו). *אין עם זה בעיה בכלל*.
כמובן שככל שנותנים בגיל מוקדם יותר - יותר טוב. ואם הכלב לא מסתדר עם זה טוב (יציאות רכות) אז מפחיתים כמות להרגלה, או מפסיקים לגמרי.
זו רק השלמה תזונתית (לדעתי בריאה, וסליחה מהפרות שסובלות).


----------



## פלכור (6/1/16)

זה מאוד תלוי בהרגלים שמקנים 
כמו גם העדפה של הכלב.
גם שלי אוכלת מלפפון, נבטים, בננות ועוד שאר ירקות ופירות.


----------



## marx04 (6/1/16)

Taste of the wild מזון מצויין ולדעתי טוב יותר מאקאנה. 
שלום לך,

1. Taste of the wild מזון מצויין. הכלבות שלי ניזונות רק ממנו כבר למעלה משנה, והן אוכלות בתיאבון, נראות מעולה, והצרכים שלהן בדיוק מו שצריך (מוצק אך לח).
בזמנו ניסיתי אקאנה, אך הוא היה פחות טוב עבור נמש, הכלבה הגדולה שלי (אז עדיין היתה לי רק כלבה אחת).

2. אני דווקא סבור שמזון ללא דגנים הוא טוב יותר לכלבות שלי ממזון המכיל דגנים.
    אני מבסס את הדעה שלי רק על הניסיון שלי עם הכלבות שלי, ולא על ידע מקצועי.

בברכה,

אורי.


----------



## שירן ל11 (6/1/16)

יש תאוריה, ויש מציאות 
taste of the wild וגם אקאנה, הם מזונות מצויין עם מרכיבים איכותיים שזוכים לדרוגים גבוהים באתרים שונים. עם זאת, יש שונות בין הכלבים- יכול להיות שכלב אחד יפרח עם מזון X וכלב אחר ממש לא יסתדר איתו, למרות שזה מזון שקיבל 5 כוכבים. אני מאד רציתי להעביר את הכלב שלי ל-taste of the wild דגים, והוא לא הצליח להתרגל למזון גם אחרי חודש. עם אקאנה- הוא התגרד נורא. חזרתי עם הזנב בין הרגליים ל-GO שהכי מתאים לו ממה שאכל עד כה, למרות שפעמים רבות הוא מקבל דירוג נמוך יותר מאקנה וTOTW.
ולכן, אני דווקא לא בעד להחליף חדשות לבקרים את המותג והמתכון. אם יש מזון שאת מאמינה שהוא איכותי והכלב שלך אוהב אותו ומרגיש טוב איתו (לא מפליץ :| אוכל בתאבון, יציאות נורמליות)- תשארי איתו 
בהצלחה


----------



## marx04 (6/1/16)

GO אכן מזון מעולה.


----------



## KallaGLP (7/1/16)

גם המזונב שלי אכל בהצלחה רבה Taste of the Wild 
בתקופה שבה לא הצלחתי להשיג את המזון המועדף שלנו, אוריג'ן. ולפני זה גם אכל ללא בעיות מזון בשם Now תקופה מסוימת. בכללי, מזונות איכותיים ללא דגנים מתאימים לו ואילו מזונות עם דגנים, גם אלה הנחשבים איכותיים, גורמים לו לשלשל.


----------



## nikita5s1 (7/1/16)

אני מאוד מרוצה מאקנה 
וניסיתי לא מעט מזונות. מבחינתי המדד הכי מהיר לטיב המזון זה כמות הפעמים שעושים קקי. וזה ירד משמעותית עם המזון הזה. מה שכן לכלבים בוגרים יותר הוא עלול להיות עשיר מידיי ואחת הכלבות שלי השמינה מעט בגלל זה. המזון שלסניור הוא מגיל 7 אבלהוטרינרית אמרה שהיא לא ממליצה לעבור לזה לפני גיל 9. הכבש והברווז הם שני קילו פחות לשק ועולים מאה שקל יותר מהעוף והכלבות שלי אהבו יותר את העוף. אני משלמת 290 במקום שנקרא בית החובב בבת ים והוא מביא במשלוח עד הבית ותמיד מספק 2 חבילות של חטיפים איכותיים ארוזים (בשר לא סתם ביסקוויטים).


----------



## ooosheooo (7/1/16)

ברויאל פט 
יש מתכונים מסויימים של אקאנה שעולים גם 279 ל13 קילו ובzoolu יש את הקלאסי לבוגרים ב290


----------



## DAHUJI (8/1/16)

מחירים של אקאנה ועוד כמה הבהרות... 
בגג לחיות, אקאנה עולה 269 ש"ח לשק 13 ק"ג לבוגרים (השק הכחול).
ספציפית, בינואר יש מבצע ללא מע"מ באתר החי של ישראל, שם אקאנה יעלה (בהגעה ולקיחה מהחנות שבת"א) 255 ש"ח לשק 13 ק"ג לבוגרים (במקום 299 ש"ח שזה מחיר יקר בפני עצמו, אפשר להשיג בלי להתאמץ ב- 279 ש"ח).

בהכללה של רוב המתכונים אם לא כולם - TOTW מזון מעולה, גם ACANA וכמובן שגם GO ו- NOW (ועוד כמה מותגים)... כל אלו מזונות מצויינים שמדורגים גבוה מאוד וצריך רק להסתכל על רשימת המרכיבים כדי להאמין ולסמוך על הדירוג.
העצות ניתנות פה בצורה כללית, והכי טוב לרכוש שק קטן יחסית בהתחלה (6-7 ק"ג), ולבדוק בפועל את מצבו של הכלב בהאכלה מהמזון הספציפי החדש, איך הוא מתייחס אליו (מתלהב ממנו?), מתנהג (פעיל? נמרץ?), מסתדר איתו (יציאות רכות או קשות? גזים? עייפות? ישנוניות?), ובכלל (פרווה מבריקה?) וכו'...

*לא* הייתי אומר שאף אחד מאלו שציינתי למעלה הם כל כך הרבה יותר טובים מהאחרים, או אחד לעומת השני (ברוב המתכונים)...
מה שכן, להבנתי ולחפירתי הבלתי נגמרת - ORIJEN, INSTINCT ו- WYSONG OPTIMAL הם כן ברמה אחרת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 והמחיר כמובן בהתאם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (חוץ מה- WYSONG שניתן להשיג ב- 18 ק"ג ולכן משתלם יותר מהאחרים = פחות מ- 30 ש"ח לק"ג).


----------



## Il deserto rosso (8/1/16)

מה ההבדל בין וויסונג אופטימל 
לוויסונג אוריג'ינל?
יש הבדל משמעותי במחיר.


----------



## DAHUJI (8/1/16)

כל מה שצריך זה להסתכל ברשימת המרכיבים... 
קודם כל, Optimal Adult מכיל 42% חלבון. זה נחשב ממש גבוה לכלבים, כשהייתי מעז ואומר שרובו העיקרי של החלבון (מעל 50%) הוא מן החי.
רשימת המרכיבים כוללת עוף אורגני (עם כל ה- 80% מים שבו), ארוחת עוף (עוף מיובש), ארוחת הודו, ארוחת דג... ובהמשך גם שומן עוף, ביצים שלמות, ארוחת סרטן... לא חיטה, לא תירס, לא סויה, לא דורה (דגן מאוד בעייתי לכלבים), לא טפיוקה.
ה- Original Adult מכיל גם הוא מרכיבים מעולים, עם קצת פחות בשר ו- 28% חלבון כמקובל.
שניהם מזונות מעולים שמהמעולים. מכילים Yeast extract שזו הצורה הבריאה יותר של שמרים (ולא Brewers yeast ודומיהם שהם תוצר לוואי של תעשיית האלכוהול). מכילים שלל תבלינים כמו פלפל שחור וכו'. מכילים רשימה מכובדת של ירקות - חסה, תרד, סלרי, גזר, פטרוזיליה. מכילים יוגורט (חלב דל לקטוז).
אין מילים.
המחיר שונה בין 2 המתכונים הנ"ל בהתאמה למרכיבים. האופטימל בהחלט יותר בשרי וזה אחלה.
ה- Original הוא מתכון שלדעתי לא נופל מהאקאנה, TOTW, מתכונים "פשוטים" של GO ו- NOW ודומיהם.
ה- Optimal מתחרה שווה בשווה מול המתכון הכי טוב של GO ו- NOW ו- INSTINCT ו- CANINE CAVIAR, רק שתכולת החלבונים *הגבוהה מאוד שלו* יכולה לשנות התנהגות של כלב (עודף עירנות, עודף מרץ ואנרגיה וכו') ולא מומלצת לכלבים מבוגרים (נניח מעל גיל 7?).
לדעתי האישית מאוד, ORIJEN הוא היחיד שמתעלה מעל נוסחת האופטימל (יש לי שק של אוריג'ין בבית, מה שהולך ברשימת המרכיבים שם זה פשוט גן עדן - אני מערבב את האוריג'ין עם האופטימל - מומלץ לערבב תמיד 2 מזונות ולא להסתמך על אחד בלבד).


----------



## Il deserto rosso (9/1/16)

תודה. עושה רושם גם שהמחיר מצויין 
ביחס לחברות האחרות שציינת.


----------



## DAHUJI (10/1/16)

המחיר מצויין וצריך לדעת מה לרכוש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
קודם כל, ניתן להשיג את WYSONG בכמה חנויות ברחבי הרשת...
לפעמים מהצד, מרגיש לי שאני קצת סוג של "סוכן פרטי עצמאי" של המותג, אבל פשוט שמבירור וקריאה עליו אני מחבב אותו באופן אישי מאוד וסבור שזה יצרן מזון מעולה, אחראי, אמין, כנה ואמיתי שלא מקבל מספיק תשומת לב בארץ (לעומת החרא אוכל של יוקנובה-פרופלאן-רויאל קנין שמקבל המון תשומת לב). אני מאוד מעריך את היצרן ומאוד אוהב את התנהגות והשירות שלו לצרכנים (מכבד אותם ולא מנסה לערבב אותם בחרטות). צריך לקרוא כדי להבין על ד"ר וויסונג והתגובה שלו למחאת צרכנים בקשר לרכיב בעייתי שהיה במזון (מנדיון - ויטמין K סינטטי) שלאחריה הוא פשוט הקשיב להם והוריד את המרכיב בלי עניין מיותר.
אישית, אני קונה את ה- WYSONG שלי אצל אינטרפט.

_*Original Diets >>>*_
יש באינטרפט (399 ש"ח ל- 18 ק"ג = 22.2 ש"ח/ק"ג), ובעולם של כלבים (368 ש"ח ל- 18 ק"ג = 20.45 ש"ח/ק"ג + מקבלים מתנה נניח 1 כדור מצפצף של קונג).
לא ברור לי למה ההבדל של ה- 30 ומשהו ש"ח במחיר...

_*Optimal Line >>>*_ 
יש באינטרפט (539 ש"ח ל- 18 ק"ג = 30 ש"ח/ק"ג), ובעולם של כלבים (538 ש"ח ל- 18 ק"ג = 30 ש"ח/ק"ג + מקבלים מתנה נניח 1 כדור מצפצף של קונג).
פה המחיר אותו דבר ונדמה לי שברור למה, כי זה המתכון היוקרתי יותר.

בהשוואה ל- ORIJEN, שאפשר להשיג לבוגרים (שק כחול מתכון עוף) בסביבות ה- 390-400 ש"ח ל- 13 ק"ג (31 ש"ח/ק"ג), ההבדל בין האופטימל לאוריג'ין הוא זניח, ולדעתי אין טוב יותר מהאוריג'ין (לכן אני מערבב ביניהם).
בהשוואה ל- ACANA, שאפשר להשיג לבוגרים (שק כחול מתכון עוף) בסביבות ה- 270 ש"ח ל- 13 ק"ג (21 ש"ח לק"ג), ההבדל בין האוריג'ינלס לאקאנה (ודומיו - TOTW וכו') הוא גם זניח וגם ביניהם אפשר לערבב.
שני המתכונים של הוויסונג הם מזונות יבשים מהמעולים שניתן לרכוש לכלב.

*הערה:* אם אתה מאכיל את הכלב באוכל אמיתי מידי פעם (פעם ביומיים או אפילו כל יום) באופן סדיר (בשר, ביצים, דגים, ירקות פירות וכו' וכו'), אז אני באמת חושב שאין צורך לקנות לו את המתכון היקר יותר (Optimal Line) ואפשר להסתפק במתכון הזול יותר (Original Diets).


----------



## Il deserto rosso (11/1/16)

תודה על המענה הסופר מושקע. 
קצת מדאיג אותי הטייטל "אורגינל דיאט" בגלל שאחד הכלבים שלי קצת רזה(בגלל מאפייני הגזע-כלב רוח מעורב).
זה מזון דיאטתי או שלא להתייחס לטייטל?


----------



## DAHUJI (11/1/16)

באנגלית - Diet = סך המזון שאדם צורך. לאו (דווקא) דיאטה. 
דיאטה באנגלית זה גם וגם. הנה הערך בוויקיפדיה שמסביר את זה:
In nutrition, diet is the sum of food consumed by a person or other organism.

אז כשנרצה להגדיר למשל אדם שאינו אוכל מוצרי חלב, נוכל לומר עליו שתזונתו היא נטולת מוצרי חלב = Dairy free diet.
אין קשר לדיאט, או בשמו היותר נכון מזון דיאטטי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אגב, גם סיגריות Light הם לא באמת Light בשום צורה...


----------



## Il deserto rosso (11/1/16)

תודה רבה!


----------



## DAHUJI (12/1/16)




----------



## Il deserto rosso (11/1/16)

אוכל מצויין 
אבל אצלנו הייתה צואה רכה מדי אז ויתרנו.


----------



## DAHUJI (12/1/16)

השאלה - מדוע הצואה רכה?... 
אקאנה הוא מזון עם תכונות "בשריות". אם אני לא טועה ההצהרה של היצרן היא על לפחות 40% בשר. להרבה כלבים שלא מורגלים במזון עם תכולת בשר גבוהה, הצואה יכולה להיות רכה בהתחלה (*חודש-חודשיים של מעבר בין החדש לישן*, לא שבוע-שבועיים) בגלל האדפטציה (התרגלות) של מערכת המזון לחלבונים שמקורם "בשרי". ואני מסייג זאת בכך שיש כלבים שיתרגלו מהר יותר ויש כאלו שיתרגלו לאט יותר. הכל תלוי בכלב הספציפי ובמה שהוא מורגל לאכול...
זאת למרות שחלבונים "בשריים" עשויים מאותם אבני בניין של חלבונים "צמחיים" (ולכן אני מקפיד על הגרשיים).

כשרכשתם אקאנה - עירבבתם בין המזון החדש לישן?... מהיכרות של התגובות שלך בפורום, אני בטוח שכן.
השאלה החשובה - האם את הערבוב עשיתם בהדרגה לאורך זמן של לפחות 3 ימים בין יחסים שונים של המזון החדש לעומת המזון הישן?
כלומר 3 ימים של 25%-75%, ואז 3 ימים של 50%-50%, ואז 3 ימים של 75%-25%?... אם פחות מ- 3 ימים בין יחס ליחס (שזה לדעתי המינימום, אני ממליץ על שבוע שלם בין כל יחס) יכול להיות שלכלב הספציפי שלכם לוקח יותר זמן להתרגל למזון חדש ואז חוזרים ליחס הקודם ונשארים איתו כשבוע.

בכל אופן, במה אתה מאכיל אותו/אותה כרגע?...


----------



## Il deserto rosso (12/1/16)

ערבבתי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כרגע עם ריגל סלומון. מתכנן לעבור לוויסונג.


----------



## DAHUJI (12/1/16)

אם ככה... 
ריגל לפי מה שאני זוכר לא אוכל מדהים בכלל, בינוני מאוד... לדעתי, וויסונג אוריג'ינלס תהיה בחירה הרבה הרבה יותר טובה.
בהצלחה ולא לשכוח לעשות מעבר מאוד *מאוד* מדורג בין המזונות...


----------

